# Switching Puppy Food



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Our puppy comes home in 1 week....yea!!! Trying to decide if I should switch his food when he gets home.

I'm wondering if I should switch his food, and have been told to do it slowly if I do. I am aware of the Pet Food Advisor website, however, I am still a bit overwhelmed in choosing the new food for him if we do decide to change. I do plan to ask our vet (who has a Havi from the same breeder), which we will see 2 days after he's home, but would love feedback, too.

Here's some info:
*He's currently on "Blue Buffalo Life Protection Oatmeal and Chicken" - is this a good food for Hav pups? 
*I'm thinking of going "grain-free" as I've read more and more about smaller dogs and benefits of grain-free diets. A concern I've read about though, is that sometimes grain-free and single protein foods can lead to crystals in the urine, or conditions like that?
*I'd like to stick with a 4 star kind of food - one that is good, but won't put us in the poor house!
*Should I be switching him the first week he is home, or is that too soon? Don't want to stress him out too much!
*I want to make sure he is getting what he needs out of his food as a puppy. We plan to stick with kibble for now, and as we get used to being dog owners (first-timers here!), experiment with more foods/combos. 

Thoughts, suggestions, etc? Thanks!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would not switch foods the first week. I think I would let the puppy settle into your home first. Just make sure when you do make a change to do it slowly, to minimize any digestive upset. I have not heard of single protein or grain-free food causing crystals. There is a chance of crystals with any dog eating kibble if they are not getting enough water in their diet. I add water to Molly's kibble to help keep her hydrated. Dog food advisor is a great resource to help you pick the food. There are a lot of brands in various price ranges and hopefully you can find something you are comfortable feeding your pup. Molly has been on grain-free food since I got her. Her favorite brands are Nature's Variety and Taste of the Wild. She has flat out refused to eat Acana, Orijen and Merrick. Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

TamaraCamera said:


> Our puppy comes home in 1 week....yea!!! Trying to decide if I should switch his food when he gets home.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should switch his food, and have been told to do it slowly if I do. I am aware of the Pet Food Advisor website, however, I am still a bit overwhelmed in choosing the new food for him if we do decide to change. I do plan to ask our vet (who has a Havi from the same breeder), which we will see 2 days after he's home, but would love feedback, too.
> 
> ...


Pioneer Naturals grain free is a high quality kibble and very reasonably priced. It's made by the same people who make Great Life. Chewy.com delivers fast and has free shipping on orders over $49 I always change my puppy's food immediately and have never had a problem. I do it gradually. Chicken and oatmeal are both common allergen causing foods. So, you might want to try another protein source. I agree 100% about wetting kibble. Especially because new pups in transition often get dehydrated.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

although I'm not a fan of the Dog Food Advisor , it's a better choice than a vet. There are no what I call quality vet foods , or should I say foods that most vets sell. Start week 2 and transition very slowly. It should take three weeks to get to 100 per cent of new food. There's nothing wrong with grains , only if your dog has a problem with them. Stick with the common protein sources and save the exotic ones should you run into food intolerance down the road. Not a fan of Blue Buffalo. , too many recalls and law suits.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Great tips all...thanks!

I find the Pet Food Advisor site a bit overwhelming. Although they have good reviews, as a new dog owner and 1st-timer, I don't really know what to look for, whether it's in choosing a food or deciding if a food *isn't* good for him. 

I have a son with a severe peanut allergy, so would love to of course dodge another food allergy in this house. Therefore, I wonder if I should get him off chicken and oatmeal to avoid it potentially? 


A few more questions based on answers above.....

Also, it was mentioned that there is no need to avoid grains if there is no sign of intolerance/allergy. Do most Hav owners go grain-free as prevention or health benefits? 

The vet is a Hav owner, and got her Hav from the same breeder. Should I not take her food suggestions? 

And when you say wetting the kibble - how much? Also, will this cause problems down the line if I don't continue to wet the kibble (i.e. will it cause picky eating)? 

Thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

if you really want to find the best, consult with a nutritionist such as Sabine. Not only will you find a good food and reputable food company but you will learn to add certain suppliments . Best money you'll ever invest. Nothing wrong with chicken. Only if your dog develops a sensitivity to it. Millions of dog eat chicken with no problems. It's only high on the list of sensitivities because so many dogs eat it. , it's only natural to be high on t he list. So is beef and fish.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, vets like our human MDs are taught very little if anything about nutrition in school. Therefore, you will get much better advice about food here. Even though there are variations of food preferences, i.e., raw, dry canned and home cooked, most of us agree on the inferior products and you can do much better than Blue Buffalo. They don't have a good reputation and as I suggested earlier Pioneer Naturals is a much better quality and is more than a dollar/pound cheaper.

Wetting the kibble means soaking it in warm water for a few minutes before serving. It rehydrates the kibble and gives your pet much needed fluids. It won't make your pet picky. I add 1/2 cup water to 1 1/2 cups of kibble until all the water is soaked up.

Not all dogs have a problem with chicken or grains, but many do. They are common food sensitive ingredients. I personally prefer food with salmon for the DHA EPA benefits.

Here is a good article ranking food types by a vet who is highly respected.

From Best to Worst - My NEW Rankings of 13 Pet Foods


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

I have heard that the dog and cat nutrition training in US veterinary schools is almost wholly driven by studies commissioned by major pet food sellers. The studies are not necessarily unbiased.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Janet said:


> I have heard that the dog and cat nutrition training in US veterinary schools is almost wholly driven by studies commissioned by major pet food sellers. The studies are not necessarily unbiased.


EXACTLY , glad your in the loop. :smile2: that's why I like nutritionists like Sabine , Segal and Lane.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Karen Collins said:


> Pioneer Naturals grain free is a high quality kibble and very reasonably priced. It's made by the same people who make Great Life. Chewy.com delivers fast and has free shipping on orders over $49


Ricky is on the Honest Kitchen Preference diet with added fresh boiled chicken breast. However, we keep Pioneer Naturals Chicken kibble (grain and potato free) as a backup and for training treats. We order both from Chewy.com. Ricky eats both with gusto and he is thriving. Only occasionally we will feed Pioneer Naturals for a meal (1/4 cup), but we ALWAYS hydrate with filtered water or chicken broth.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I kept Rudy on the same food from the breeder until he was 4 months old. I also soaked it in a little bit if warm water. Then I switched Rudy to Fromm Gold Puppy Food. I did it very gradually and he had no problems.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Lisa T. said:


> I kept Rudy on the same food from the breeder until he was 4 months old. I also soaked it in a little bit if warm water. Then I switched Rudy to Fromm Gold Puppy Food. I did it very gradually and he had no problems.


Thanks for the feedback! Lincoln is 3 months next Tuesday, so I am giving the switch a try again. But I also have pumpkin in his diet, so hopefully that helps, too. I am going extra slow though - slower than even usually suggested. No rush I guess! :laugh2:


----------

